# Do you deworm in addition to HW prev. ?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont want to give Uno unnecessary chemicals, I already feel bad enough with the HW preventatives that he gets for 6 months. He's currently on hartguard plus, which includes a dewormer, should he still get dewormed? if so, how often?

He's not exhibiting any symptoms of worm overload like butt scooting or losing weight, although as mentioned in my previous post, he's been indulging in some rather icky habits (poo eating), which could be due to worms sucking the nutrients out of him.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Has he had a fecal sample done?

The only times I dewormed Hannah was when she was a puppy and last summer when we had really bad fleas and then lovely tapeworms that they left behind. 

Since the HW preventative is a dewormer and if his fecal sample comes back negative I don't see why you should have to.


----------

